# How to start webcasting or streaming?



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi All,
How can i start a webcasting website? that means i wanted to show other users the live streaming of a football match or any other live events?

thanks in advance
njt


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ njthomas: I think that you will need a website with some serious bandwidth (of course depending on the amount of viewers, and you need to do some setting up:

link 1
link 2
link 3
link 4

For software go to http://www.download.com and search using the words 'video stream'

For more info search (Google, Yahoo, ect) using the words 'set up website live video stream'


----------

